# 2007 Shelby GT-H Paint Correction Detail and Evo Quartz Coating 5H



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

Hello everyone, we had another opportunity to work on another Shelby! A customer from the Shelby Forums contacted us about making his 2007 Shelby GT-H look good again. When he brought the GT-H in, it had the usual bad marring and scratches throughout the entire vehicle. For being a 2007 was in decent condition, in addition to it being black this is normal over time and a cut/finish polish would bring the paint back to life. First step was to check what we were working with in the sun and measure the paint's thickness.






Before any polish or detailing we always hand wash the vehicle with our wash wedge, clay bar, and use our ultimate plush towels to dry it completely. We then prep the vehicle and mask all the edges with tape to reduce the risk of burning through the paint with a more aggressive pad. On this vehicle we did a 2 step paint correction polish which entitles using our Evo21 Dual Action Polisher and wool pad/1500 Cut Polish. This removes the deeper marring and scratches but does sometimes leave pigtails/ small marring that will be removed in the next step. We did have to color sand a small section because some of the scratches were deeper resulting in polishing back over it.






Here is a good 50/50 shot in natural sunlight of the wool/1500 combo we were using up to the tape line, you can really see how much it gets rid of the marring!



After getting the car done with the cut polish stage we then switch over to a less aggressive mix which was using our Evo21 Dual Action Polisher with Yellow Foam Pad/3000 Ultra Fine Polish. This step reduces smaller marring and gets the black polished to a jewel like finish.




After polishing completely we then finish all the textured plastic and rubber trim with our T.R.V. using our Detail Brush Kit. On this car we also applied our Evo Quartz Coating 5H which will give you 2 years of protection. We apply 2 coats on the entire vehicle to make sure the finish comes out durable and even. The only other things we wanted to do but the customer needed to pick the vehicle up is to replace the Shelby gold stripes since they are oxidized beyond repair and repaint the front bumper to get rid of the small rock chips that occur from the highway. The car came out excellent and the black has been restored to shine again. Along with looking better it is well protected and will continue to hold its color enhancing properties in the sun's uv for up to the 2 years. We love to restore the beauty in these rare cars and will continue to help customers maintain their vehicles!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Cracking result and another fine car. So is the 1500 cut the second most aggressive product and also where in the line does yellow pad figure often the hardest foam in many ranges.


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

Lovely work. You really put a shine on that Stang!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great finish on a great looking motor :thumb:

Nice work!


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! :thumb:



Demetri said:


> Great finish on a great looking motor :thumb:
> 
> Nice work!


----------

